
Show HN: HN Mail – Topic-based HN newsletter service - desmonding
https://hnmail.io/
======
fraXis
Very nice. Would be even better if I could just click on the topics to select
the ones I wanted to view in the newsletter, instead of having to type them by
hand separated by commas.

~~~
desmonding
Good idea. I’ll add that to my todo list.

------
miccah
Really cool! How do you determine the topics for an article?

I also see some topics on the full list that probably shouldn't be there - a
gmail address and a random string of numbers.

~~~
desmonding
Thanks! An article is categorized based on the keyword search result powered
by Algolia, which is quite simple as of now.

Yeah I’m aware of those bad user inputs, I’ll probably add some basic
validation for that when I get a chance.

